# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Video 1ª actuación DavidAlvira

## DavidAlvira

Aquí os dejo los videos de la actuación.

Ufff ahora que la veo tengo que mejorar millones de cosas porque veo fallos en muchisimos sitios, aun y así si a alguien le apetece echarle un ojo intente aplicar muchos de los consejos que me disteis, como no tenía cuerda use un obillo de lana .D

Espero que os guste algun número, saludos a todos

----------


## renard

me lo he pasado como un enano me ha  gustado mucho mucho.En magia para niños no se nada asi que no te puedo ayudar para mejorar.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias renard, en teoria de eso se trataba y si además he conseguido que se lo pasen bien los adultos pues perfecto, yo ahora cuanto más lo veo más y más fallos veo pero bueno es la primera y ahora a trabajar sobre ella.

por cierto ayer vi unos videos tuyos de hace bastante con un par de rutinas en cartas, eres un crack .D

abrazu

----------


## DavidAlvira

Quizás debiera mover el post a uno nuevo para criticar el video y  hacer una lista de las cosas que no se deben hacer y lo que se debe trabajar en una función como esta, puede servir de guía para muchos ver la primera actuación de alguien (al menos para evitar equivocarse en algunas cosas) 

Que algún moderador decida si esto se puede hacer o no y si es conveniente o mejor dejar los vídeos dónde están .d

gracias

----------


## MagDani

Me alegra de que te saliese todo bien, no se por donde empezar.

Que te diré solo 5 detalles a tener en cuenta.
-Cuando te calces el FP no dejes la mano como si fuera de madera, inmovil y agarrotada, pues se nota, de hecho alguien vió algo.
-Intenta dejar los dos pies en el suelo algo mas de medio segundo, pues parece que estés bailando ( a mi me pasaba mucho), un amigo (Mayico) me dio un a vez imagina que tienes los pies calvados al suelo del escenario, imagina que llevas clavos y no te puedes mover.
Has tenido un publico muy educado y muy quieto para su edad, pero dar a tocar las cosas no es aconsejable.
-Procura no dar a tocar a todos la bolsa o lo que sea pues se puede montar un gallinero  (solo a los voluntarios que salgan) igual que el libro de colorear, que te lancen los colores desde lejos
-Que sean los niños los que saquen y metan de la bolsa los pañuelos, no los manipules tu, que no hace falta. 
-Desde mi punto de vista los objetos no deben de ser mágicos, los objetos deben de ser normales, el mago eres tu.
Me explico, no debes de tener una pañuelo mágico, una bolsa mágica, una caja mágica .... eso es como decir esta caja tiene truco, eso no se dice y tampoco se dice tengo  una caja normal, simplemente tienes una caja o una bolsa.

Ha estado muy bien para ser tu primera vez y como se escuchaba por el vídeo, que decía supongo que tu mujer "y apenas ha ensayado nada" 

Un abrazo.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias Dani, todos tus consejos me parecen de p.m.
Intentaré aplicarlos en la próxima, lo del baile de san vito ya me he dado cuenta, lo del fp también veo el video y parece que este diciendo mirar esta mano que aquí pasa algo, lo de los objetos también, cierto, el mago soy yo...

Bueno y todo lo demás... Se nota que estos consejos son pequeñas perlas fruto de la experiencia. 

Muchas gracias, los consejos me servirán para ir mejorando todos estos fallos...

Y sí, es mi mujer la que se oye todo el rato (es la apuntadora oficial), no calla en todo el video pero me fue bien para recordar el nombre de algunos niños que con los nervios se me olvidaba

Al final hice un ensayo el día antes ante mi mujer y su primo y me fue muy bien para centrarme y pulir algunas cosas, luego a la hora de la verdad cuando estaba delante de todos lo recuerdo como si estuviera en una nube...


Lo más gratificante fue después cuando muchos padres me dijeron que se lo habían pasado muy bien y habían disfrutado mucho y eso que el espectaculo era para los niños...

Ahora a seguir estudiando para ver si la próxima me sale mucho mejor.

Vuelvo a daros las gracias a todos porque vuestros consejos fueron los que me dieron un montón de herramientas para poder enfrentarme al reto de salir a escena, cosa que tengo que deciros me aterrorizaba, ahora tengo ganas de ver si puedo volver a hacerlo...

y más adelante me gustaría preparar una para adultos pero tiempo al tiempo.

.D

----------


## Tracer

David... jejeje, Gracias por el video, no se mucho de magia infantil, pero si que me lo he pasado casi tan bien como los pequeños monstruitos.... Felicidades. vigila el fp y alguna cosita mas, pero... muy bien, enhorabuena.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues ha estado mejor de lo que me pensaba aunque lógicamente has tenido muchos fallos:

A la actuación le falta ritmo a veces va todo muy rápido y otras repites todo el rato lo mismo, pero esto es lo más dificil de controlar, como te ha dicho Dani te mueves demasiado, tio, tranqui planta los pies!!

Los tiempos entre juegos han de ser más rápidos 

El FP es más dificil de lo que parece hay que ensayar para darle cobertura y naturalidad, ha estado bien el continuar como si no les oyeses cuando te han pillado y deshacerse de el rápidamente

Con que un niño examine la bolsa y una vez basta, no hace falta que lo miren todos ni que repitas tantas veces que no hay nada

Tienes tics: ¿vale?

En el libro de colorear cuidado al preguntar si lo quieren repetir, te pueden decir que no y te quedas muy cortado (a mi me pasó) lo mejor es la pregunta afirmación

Has de mejorar el final para que aún sea más espectacular, ya tendrías que tener planificado lo de repartir o no los regalitos.

Muy bien el agacharse al hablar a los niños sino a veces puedes intimidarles
Te has acordado de pedir el aplauso a los ayudantes

En resumen has tenido los fallos típicos de las 1as actuaciones (sobretodo si no están muy preparadas) pero yo te veo madera de mago, han disfrutado tanto los niños como los padres y lo mejor se ve que tu también te lo has pasado bien

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias ritxi, estoy completamente de acuerdo con todo lo que dices ¿vale?

jejeje, la verdad es que tengo un grato recuerdo y puedo decir que me lo pase bien con ellos al punto de que durante la actuación hubieron momentos en que los nervios pasaron a un segundo plano y me dedique a estar allí con ellos prestandoles atención y interactuando.

Ahora intentaré corregir algunos de los fallos que me habéis indicado para la próxima y intentaré ensayarla muchas más veces (que esta sólo hice un ensayo al final grrrr)

Por cierto, igual es una pregunta tonta pero

A la hora de ensayar me faltan los niños, quiero decir si tengo que darle algo a un niño el niño no está y si tengo que esperar una respuesta la respuesta no viene, todo esto como lo solventais para que sea lo más "real" posible?




> Pues ha estado mejor de lo que me pensaba


Me alegra oir esto .D

Tengo ganas de que la vean mayico y pulgas .D

saludos

----------


## mayico

Editando...

----------


## Tovaric

> Editando...


jajajajajaja la que te espera David. 

Me lo he pasado muy bien viendo los videos, yo no comento los fallos que estoy empezando como tú y eso mejor dejárselo a los que saben. Las gafas del final no las había visto antes, ¿las has comprado en alguna tienda de magia? Ahora miraré en Tiendamagia.com por si las tienen. Yo ya tengo casi cerrado el que le quiero hacer a mi hija en el cole pero lo quiero tener ensayado lo mejor posible y la verdad, no tengo prisa. Ya lo colgaré también para que me fiscaliceis jajajaja.
En definitiva, que ha estado genial para lo poco que has podido prepararlo.

Un abrazo

----------


## mayico

Me ha gustadoooo jejejeje, los papis... anis... si los pillase Sarapín... jejejeje.

Te diré cositas en mi opinión, luego tú puedes cogerlo o dejarlo a tu parecer ¿ok?

Está bien el presentarse, Buenos días bla bla bla... hasta que tya lo has hecho bien, pero digo yo que aunque te conozcan, no te conocen como mago por lo tanto tendrás que decir buenos días bla bla bla, y cuando lo haces bien dices pues eso, buenos dias, soy el MAGO DavidAvlira o como tu veas y estoy encantado de teneros aquí conmigo, o mejor... de que me hayáis invitado a la fiesta de... y enlazas con la otra torpeza.

Al final ensayaste con tu chiquilla lo del pañuelo... ains, estoy seguro que se hubiese sonado igualmente pero quizá con un poco más de duda y no que antes de darselo ya sabía lo que debía hacer... jejeje, pero bueno está bien, el gag cuando lo repitas, hazlo con alguien que no sepa qué hay que hacer, ya verás como funciona, y si no funciona pues dices, ya sabes no hay que sonarse, te suenas tú y se lo das, ya tienes cambiado el gag... a que ahora el asco lo siente él/ella.

Tu niña sería una espectadora a la que yo sacaría, me lo pasaría bombas jejeje y ella supongo que también... es dinámica inquieta... mola jejeje.
El chiquillo que habla bueno... ese sería para que lo saque Andreu... jejeje, lo digo y supogo que alguno dirá que es un niño y todo eso pero... se nota que el show va dirigido a los peques y querer quedar por encima de los demás es lo que le lleva a gritar lo que grita, ahora, que has estao sembrao.

Lo de la flor como gag me ha gustao jejeje, solo te diré que no interpretes de primero que te alteras, creo que lo haces muy rápido el alterarte, deja que sean los crios los que se alteren, cuanto más tranquilo estés tú, más se alteran ellos porque te ven que no te enterassssssssssss jejejeje, y ya de última si puedes gritar, pero un momentooooo la flor bla bla bla y vas bajando el tono ya que los has callado con tu grito y bajas el volumen para captar su atención al silencio... vamos digo yo ejjejee.

Como idea, cutre, pero idea jeje, podrías en vez de dejar la flor y listo, pues buscarle un jarrón... y sacas cosas que no te valen, sacas la bolsa y dices oye pues aquí puede quedar bien no?? independientemente de lo que digan, dices... ups no, porque al regarla el agua se caería ya que esta bolsa es de tela, que por cierto es mágica ¿lo sabíais? sí mira, os la voy a enseñar. Con esto has conseguido quitarle fuerza a la flor y darle el interés completo a la bolsa, de manera que dejar la flor en la maleta sin importancia ya no quedará feo, ya que pasará desapercibido porque la atención está en la bolsa.

Con respecto a lo de tocar todos la bolsa, veo que los compañeros del foro no quedan contentos, pues no sé, a mí me parece por tu parte un buen punto, ya que has visto (creo yo) que la edad era apropiada para dejar tocar todos o casi todos la bolsa. A mí me ha parecido muy bien, son muy pequeños y quizá refuerzas el enseñarle lo que es suave. No se te han lanzado a la bolsa porque se nota que están disfrutando, que no se te suben a la chepa, a mí personalmente sí me ha gustado que refuerces tu palabra suave con el tacto de ellos, que sí... que quizá no vale para nada que sea suave con el resto del efecto, pero ya han tocado la bolsa, y sobre todo para los padres, ya está examinada. Ahora bien, atento al tipo de público para hacer esto, con estos pequeños lo veo bien porque así participan también activamente todos, cosa que hace que puedan seguir enganchados en la actuación, ya que están participando, y así si alguno anda despistado, al dejarle tocar, ya lo puedes enganchar. Pero con los más mayores... no lo veo necesario, aunque no es imposible hacer que conste.
Ya que has sacado a los niños, pues estarían bien unas palabras mágicas (hay un tema que habla sobre las palabras mágicas en el foro http://www.magiapotagia.com/f21/palabras-magicas-9314/  y otro sobre otorgarle el poder mágico al espectador http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/otor...ectador-28742/  , dale un vistazo cuando tengas tiempo a ver si sacas algo de ahí. El segundo enlace quizá no saques mucho en claro, pero hay que dejar que coja ritmo y la gente participe) y que sean ellos quien las digan. Fijate que dices "ahora vamos a decír..." te quedas en silencio y dices "fijaros si movemos así la bolsa..." has cambiado y para mí quedaría mejor que dijesen todos las palabras mágicas, participan todos y sobre todo que soplen o las repitan por última vez los ayudantes que has cogido, ya que los has sacado para eso, para que participen. Dale más fuerza al último pañuelo, no como si te asombras tú, sino como... mira lo he conseguido, para llevarte un aplauso no solo un oooooohhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh eeeeeehhhhhhhhhh ¿cómo? jejeje 

El chiquillo más mayor, veo que sigue dando por saco, no se cree nada, y sigue queriendo sobre salir, de momento el ignorarle, va bien, sigo viendo el video y te cuento... jejejeje.

Jejejejee, muy bien, fijate que el chiquillo mayor quiere salir en el póximo juego jejeje.

Por cierto muy bien, has soltado que tienes mucho tiempo y todo eso, haciendo sonreír a los adultos, de esta forma captas todavía su atención, esto está bien teniendo en cuenta que ya vas por la mitad del show. Me gusta mucho los padres que hay ayí, si bien pueden parecer asombros falsos de ooooohhhhhhh no son falsos, ellos se asombran pero lo expresan así para reforzar a los niños, me gusta también que están algunos sentados con ellos, eso no creas que lo verás muchas veces en las fiestas... realmente verás de todo.

Cuidado con el bichito... que te revoluciona a los crios, está muy bien, ahora, has tardado en encontrar algo en la maleta que hacía un tiempo muerto excesivo, a mi parecer.

Bueno, veo que el espontáneo de euro-vistión, no se ha querído perder tu show y ha aparecido al final jejeje.

P.D: Espero no haberte dado el coñazo con esto, todo es mi parecer, y como digo al principio coge lo que te valga y lo que nó pues a la basura jejeje.
P.D1: en tí hay madera para Tallar y que salga algo bueno. (digo tallar y no talar, que conste... jejejeje).

Suerte amigo.

Los padres te aplaudieron, muy merecidos

----------


## DavidAlvira

Mayico muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya tenía ganas de leerla.

Tomo nota de todo lo que me dices para estudiarlo y intentar aplicarlo la próxima vez (si la hay .D)

Si que ensaye lo del pañuelo aunque no habría hecho falta pero como ya se ve la niña estaba ansiosa por hacerlo, un poco más y me lo quita de las manos y a parte de esto me dice después papi si se cae el pañuelo se manchara (ufff, jejeje)...

Inquieta lo es un rato, me ha hecho gracia leerte 




> Tu niña sería una espectadora a la que yo sacaría, me lo pasaría bombas jejeje y ella supongo que también... es dinámica inquieta... mola jejeje.


jeje, ya me gustaría verlo ya, seguro que me reiría un buen rato...

movidita lo es un rato, bufff nos tumba a todos....

El de la flor el otro día pase por una tienda de magia y me lo enseñaron y lo incorporé a última hora, cuando me lo enseñaron en la tienda me hizo tanta gracia a mi (que no soy un niño) que pensé buahhh si se lo haces a los niños se volverán locos....

Estoy de acuerdo en todo el tema del timing, voy descompensadísimo, me acelero cuando no debo, adelanto el efecto del juego, la sorpresa del truco, me sorprendo demasiado pronto ... todas estas cosas tengo que pulirlas para darle a toda la presentación más consistencia, supongo que todo esto a base de hacerlo y hacerlo al final encuentras el equilibrio de tiempos.

A parte parece que me este meando todo el tiempo porque no paro quieto...

Respecto a lo de la bolsa yo pensé también que estaba bien enseñarsela a todos, tampoco eran tantos y me acerque a ellos sólo para que la tocaran.

Que puedo decir, leyendo lo que has escrito encuentro un montón de respuestas a muchos de los fallos que había visto en el video, thankssss

Ah, lo del bicho lo decidi por la mañana, pensé, yo lo meto en la caja y según vea lo saco a ver que pasa, la sensación cuando me agachaba y los veia a todos gritar es buenísima... 

Casi se me tiran encimaaa....

Ah y lo de enlazar la flor con la bolsa tomo nota, viendo el video y después de todo el juego la dejo como si nada... 

y por último deciros que estoy muy subido con todos los comentarios pero que soy consciente de que es una primera actuación y que gracias a vosotros no me he estrellado y que si vuelvo a actuar (cosa que vuelve a ponerme nervioso al pensarlo) intentaré aplicar todos vuestros consejos para mejorar todo lo que pueda y así poco a poco llegar algún día a convertirme en un mago :D


muchas gracias por los comentarios

por cierto, respecto a lo de enseñar ante un público imaginario alguien tiene algún consejo?

thanks

----------


## MrTrucado

He estado viendo los videos, y he disfrutado tanto como los niños, seguro que los padres lo pasaron también en grande, recibiste muchas felicitaciones, verdad? Enhorabuena.

----------


## Moñiño

Me toca el turno. Ahi va mi opinion, teniendo en cuenta el poco tiempo que llevo y que soy un mero aficionado.
Para empezar voy a entrar en un punto muy discutible. Es el de si estar agachado o no con el ayudante. En mi opinion y experiencia para empezar como empiezas el show no lo haria. He notado, que cuando te agachas en cuclillas para ponerte al mismo nivel que ellos, lo notan y pierdes autoridad. Aqui son amigos y conocidos pero ante desconocidos empezar un show asi, a mi personalmente no me gusta. Desde el primer momento, debes imponer autoridad, o autoridad silenciosa como yo digo, con gestos y actitud, que sin ser agresivas, indiquen que eres tu el que va a manejar la actuacion en todo momento. Yo simplemente me agacho, nunca en cuclillas, pero te matizo, por que en todo hay un pero. Si los nenes son de 3 años o menos, puede ser4 factible, pero ojo, que es un arma de doble filo, por que puedes intimidarles por la cercania de tu persona como desconocido a su espacio. todas las personas tienen un espacio, incluidos los peques. En este caso, lo mejor es todos sentados en el suelo y tu sentado en el centro. 
Todo esto es variable, ya que muchas veces encontraras publico muy variado en una misma actuacion, pero creo que te servira de orientacion.
Ya te haba hablado del bamboleo de pies que tienes y el movimiento a los Ricky Martin. Un paso para alante y un paso para atras, que debes evitar. 
Evita dar la espalda al publico tambien en la medida de lo posuible, aunque sea para ir al velador a coger algo. Y mas en magia, que pueden pensar que en ese momento haces algo. 
Un consejo, recuerda que la punta de tu pie derecho apunte siempre al publico. Asi siempre daras un vision frontal al respetable.
Del fp tampoco te voy a decir nada que no te hallan dicho ya. Ensaya mucho, que mira como te piden mostrar el dedo. Y evita descargar al bolso, que mas de uno te pedira que lo muestres. Ajustate la cintura y descargalo alli por ejemplo.
Sobre lo de tocar la bolsa, tampoco soy partidario. ¿Y si tienes 50 0 60 crios? Si la toca uno, querran tocarla todos. Con que la examine el ayudante sobra. Mentalmente pensaran que si la dejas tocar y la toca el ayudante es que no tiene nada. Esa justificacion es mejor que perder el ritmo para que todos toquen la bolsa. Y ¿Que pasara con el proximo objeto que saques? Te van a pedir examinarlo todos otra vez? Vas a dejarselo a todos de nuevo? Eso rompe mucho el ritmo.
Ah, de la posicion en el centro de la escena, ojo, que te comes a los criso en varias ocasiones. Mantente en una linea por detras. No los tapes, que han de ser los protas. Si te adelantas a explicar algo al publico (factible en teatros) que los ayudantes en ese momento no esten muy pegados a ti. Con adultos pase, pero con niños los tapas con la diferencia de embergadura. Cuando digo tapas, no es que te pongas delante, pero les haces sombre.. No se si me explico.
En el juego de la varita, quuizas yo presentaria antes el objeto y despues sacaria la varita para hacer la magia. Yo lo hago asi y me resulta. Queda mas justificado, que uses la varita para realziar el efecto que has anunciado. Anuncias el efecto, que es lo principal, y la varita es el medio para lograrlo, aunque se descomponga.  A tu manera, creo que restas importancia al efecto al poner antes la varita. Es una opinion mia, por el tema de resaltar el efecto que quiero realizar. La vartia queda como gag dentro del desarrollo del efecto, que luego recuerdo cuando ya tengo una varita que funciona.
Lo de las gafas tampoco me ha gustado, por la misma razon de antes. ¿Y si hay 60 niños? Vas a perder el ritmo repartiendo gafas? Y si no tienes 60 gafas? Vas a dejar a niños protestando por ellas. Creo que como efecto, es bueno par ael homenajeado, incluso si quieres acabar con el. Se iran a ver las gafas del homenajeado y podras recoger tu material un poco mas tranquilo (Siempre te vendran al menos 3 niños a pedirte mas gafas) en cualquier caso no puede ser un efecto ni para empezar ni para poner en medio de un espectaculo.
Y un consejo, pillate "Los patos tambien vuelan" las notas de conferencia de nuestro compañero en el foro Ignoto (puedes enviarle un privado; Usando el buscador habra hilos donde hablan de ellas). Su juego con los coloring book siempre sera mejor que el clasico.
Si prefieres un libro para empezar en infantil, te diria que el de Mago Marcos "Trulala" (Tambien forero) y despues pasar al "Serio de Remate" de David Kaye.
Salutres.

----------


## DavidAlvira

HOla moñiño, gracias por tus comentarios, me parecen todos acertados y seguiré algunos de tus consejos.

Al ser la primera actuación he cometido mil errores, me voy a imprimir todo el hilo para intentar cambiar muchas de las cosas que me habéis indicado en la próxima.

El truco del pie derecho intentaré aplicarlo, por otra parte si tengo que ir al velador sin dar la espalda que hago? ando hacia atrás ?

Lo del efecto final es cierto, el gag de la varita se come todo el efecto y además al principio no se sabe ni para que saco la varita, eso lo pense al ver el video.

También tengo un problema de organización porque si saco la caja luego no sé dónde dejarla para coger la varita ...

Ya he pedido a ignoto las notas, ya tengo ganas de leerlas y  el trulala también me lo pille ayer .D

Muchas gracias por todos los consejos, ahora me los voy a estudiar con calma para intentar mejorar todas estas cosas (miles de cosas .D) en la próxima actuación.

Que por cierto me han dicho de hacerla ya de aquí unas 3/4 semanas en el colegio de la niña para 3 clases (niños de 4, 5 y 6 años) y en principio he dicho que si porque (auqnue sigo estando atemorizado y más delante de tanta gente) creo que es una forma de exponerme y seguir aprendiendo


gracias a todos :D

----------


## Moñiño

> HOla moñiño, gracias por tus comentarios, me parecen todos acertados y seguiré algunos de tus consejos.
> 
> Al ser la primera actuación he cometido mil errores, me voy a imprimir todo el hilo para intentar cambiar muchas de las cosas que me habéis indicado en la próxima.
> 
> El truco del pie derecho intentaré aplicarlo, por otra parte si tengo que ir al velador sin dar la espalda que hago? ando hacia atrás ?  
> 
> Lo del efecto final es cierto, el gag de la varita se come todo el efecto y además al principio no se sabe ni para que saco la varita, eso lo pense al ver el video.
> 
> También tengo un problema de organización porque si saco la caja luego no sé dónde dejarla para coger la varita ...
> ...


Debes ordenarte los veladores, de tal manera que esten a dos - tres  pasos en una diagonal por detras de ti. Asi, veras que andando hacia atras, son solo dos pasos y no das la espalda al publico. Claro que esto no siempre es posible (Si vieras los huecos de metro por metro donde me ha tocado actuar....) pero en el video se podia y siempre en la medida de lo posible intentalo.
Procura tener un orden en el que saques y metas las cosas. Seria interesante que tuvieses otra caja, en principio vacia, para ir "Descargando" el material ya usado.
Y recuerda, el camino se hace andando (claro que si el que lo ha hecho antes te indica donde estan los baches mejor).

PD: Sacale el maximo provecho a Ritxi cuando lo veas y dile que le espero (os espero) si no pasa nada en el encuentro infantil de este año.
AH, Solia hacer fotos de como monte los escenarios, para tener de referencia y por que algunas veces, mas de una, he vuelto al mismo restaurante o teatro y asi me es mas facil recordar como me situe para "Llenar el escenario". Las tengo en facebook, pero ya te las hare llegar.

Salutres.
Debes

----------


## DavidAlvira

thanks moñiño, me miro lo que dices, sólo tengo una mesa para la caja pero igual me miro otra para no tener que ir poniendo una cosa encima de otra y tenerlo bien organizado :D

----------


## Ritxi

Como te dice Moñiño lo de la "caja de descargue" es importante. Además colocate los juegos en la maleta en orden inverso a como los vayas a usar.
Esto lo aprendí en un post antiguo de Ignoto, pero no lo he sabido encontrar  :O15:

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora que ando un poco mejor de tiempo, vamos a anlizar el trabajo que se ve en el vídeo.
Lo primero, *darte la enhorabuena*. Reconozco que te veo mucho mejor de lo que me imaginaba. La gente ha disfrutado y tú también, que es lo importante.
Tras ello, podemos estudiar algunos errores que detecto y, sobre todo, podemos estudiar cómo superarlos.
Algunos de los puntos que trato ya han sido comentados, pero creo que no importa incidir un poco más en ellos.

*El inicio, la presentación.*
Apareces como un personaje no mágico, que da las indicaciones, y que se dispone a ir a buscar al mago.
Fíjate en la incoherencia (sutil, pero está ahí). Das a entender que vas a buscar a un mago, pero lo que haces es transformarte tú en mago.
¿No sería mejor que anunciases que vas a convertirte en mago. De esa manera cuadran mejor las cosas, no liamos a los peques y todo tiene más sentido.
Por otro lado, como lo único que haces es ponerte una chistera, creo que desaprovechas recursos. *Si, además de la chistera, hay algo más que acompañe la trasformación* (desde una nube de humo, hasta un poco de confeti que cae sobre tu cabeza -ojo con el confeti: resulta irresistible para los niños y se lanzarán a coger papelitos-; desde un rito -un saltito, una vuelta, unas palabras..., hasta un conjuro), *estarás saliendo del mundo del entretenimiento y entrarás en los caminos de la magia*. Lo cierto es que, con "algo especial" refuerzas la transformación y ayudas a que se cree la atmósfera mágica. 

*El saludo.*
*Falta convicción. Falta teatralidad. Falta ceremonia.*
Ningún presentador que se precie da los buenos días como quien lee una noticia del periódico. ¡Falta entusiasmo! Tienes que creerte director de pista en un circo, presentador de un concurso televisivo, locutor de radio de partido de fútbol en el que, en los quince últimos segundos de la prórroga, su equipo mete un gol.
Y tienes que creerte de verdad que saludas a ranas, elefantes o saltamontes.
Y al final, cuando aciertes, se te tiene que notar que lo has conseguido. ¡Y mira que era difícil decir que eran bomberos, bomberas, gatos y arañas!
Te lo tienes que ceer más.
Es lo más complicado de nuestro oficio (el de magos infantiles) que, además de creernos la magia, hemos de ser capaces de vivir cada palabra que decimos. De lo contrario, desperdiciamos aprte del potencial de la actuación: nos comformamos con llegar al seis, cuando el nueve está ahí, a la vuelta de la esquina. Busca el nueve. Mejor aún, busca el diez y, con el tiempo, lograrás el nueve o el nueve con cinco.
Fíjate en tu expresión: vas subiendo el tono (bien), te alegras de haberlo dicho bien (bien) y dejas que todo el ambiente de euforia se caiga porque ahí decaes tú: decaes con el cuerpo, que huye hacia atrás; decaes con la pregunta "¿Os ha gustado?" que muestra duda e incertidumbre (no preguntes: ya sabes que les ha gustado); decaes con el "¡Vale!" que no aporta nada y resta vistosidad al punto final. Cualquier expresión de júbilo te ayuda a mantener la tensión y a dejar a los peques arriba, deseosos de ver más.

*Los errores con el número de años.*
*Demasiado rápido.* Los adultos lo pillas a la primera (claro) y se convierten en la voz cantante del grupo (los niños les siguen). Lo suyo es que des tiempo a que los peques asimilen ese error.
Para no romper el ritmo, basta con que hagas una pausa (de reflexión, como si pensases cuántos) entre Daniela, que cumple... (piensas) ... ¡Ocho años!
En ese momento el niño ha tenido tiempo a pensar: Daniela... ¡Cuatro! Y, cuando tú dices ocho, ya saben que te has equivocado.
El niño es más lento que el adulto: necesita su tiempo. Hemos de aprender a dárselo para que pueda disfrutar cada cosa que le presentamos. Es decir, al pensar en mi discurso, he de meterme en su piel y tener en cuenta sus limitaciones y sus ventajas.

Y, de momento, hasta aquí, que si no nos queda algo demasiado largo e insufrible.
A lo largo del día te iré exponiendo otras cuestiones que me surgen tras ver la actuación.

----------


## Pulgas

Antes de continuar con la crítica del vídeo, voy a parar un momento a analizar algunos aspectos de carácter general.

*Bien la disposición de los peques, con el sol a su espalda*.

*Bien*, también, *que delimites un lugar de actuación* (la jaima sirve al efecto) aunque luego le sacas muy poco partido. Si dispones de un espacio físico para ti, es bueno utilizarlo. Todo lo podrías haber hecho bajo palio y habrís estado más resguardado.
Bien marcar la línea que no deben traspasar los peques.

*Mal dispuesta la mesa*.
Yo no suelo trabajar con velador, sino con dos mesas: una principal y otra auxiliar.
La principal es la que me permite tener lo que necesito a mano en cada momento. En la auxiliar voy recogiendo todo el material ya utilizado me mantiene ordenado el que emplearé en el siguiente juego.
Tanto una como otra tienen que estar situadas de manera que me permitan rapidez, comodidad y naturalidad. ¡Tanto más si sólo dispongo de una!
Aquí si que son imprescindibles los ensayos, para disponer todo según su orden, sa ber con qué problemas me puedo encontrar y qué maniobras debo llevar a cabo para tener a mano uno u otro material.
Disponer la mesa a nuestra espalda nos va a obligar a hacer, o un gesto poco elegante: dar la espalda al público, o un gesto antinatural: caminar hacia atrás. Si he de apostar por alguno de los dos, yo iría a la mesa con naturalidad, dando la espalda a la gente (sin complejos) siempre y cuando no hables en el trayecto. De todas maneras, esos inconvenientes los evitas si dispones la mesa en un lateral, a la altura de la línea principal de actuación, o levemente retrasada sobre esa línea, con lo que los desplazamientos son siempre laterales y no te ofrecen ninguna dificultad.

*Mal, lo peor, la actutud genral de baile y las muletillas al hablar*. Como ves, todos incidimos en lo mismo, porque resulta muy cansino ver/escuchar imperfecciones constantemente.
El movimiento excesivo lo provocan los nervios. La práctica lo irá puliendo, pero sólo si eres consciente de que existe el prroblema y de que debes resolverlo.
Sobre las muletillas, echa un vitazo a este hilo y quizás saques algunas cosas en claro.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/prin...lverlos-21839/

Sobre *el trato a los ayudantes*, hay algunas cosas que comentar, pero prefiero hacerlo juego a juego.

Sobre la *actitud general hacia el público*, es la correcta para la ocasión: una actuación informal, en tu ambiente, con tu gente. Si estuvieses contratado la formalidad debería ser otra, pero entre familiares y amigos no lo veo mal.

*Mal el fin de espectáculo*. Queda un poco deslabazado, se marca poco ydebe ser algo que recuerden los niños durante el resto de la jornada. Una cosa es tu espectáculo, y otra el acompañamiento o las cuestiones técnicas del cumpleaños. No es bueno confundirlas, porque los peques no se quedan con lo que acaban de ver, sino con lo que les van a regalar a continuación. O lo separas, o lo integras (haces que aparezcan los regalos con la magia), pero confundir ambos extremos resta efectividad al espectáculo.

----------


## Pulgas

Seguimos.
El juego del pañuelito.
Bienvenido. Acabas de bautizarte con el FP, los inconvenientes que presenta y lo popularizado que está su uso.
Lo primero es el manejo inadecuado. No puedes dejarlo así, como si no hubiera nada. No puede haber una mano ortopédica y estática, que deja a la vista (aunque se trate de tapar) lo que no se debe ver. Hay que jugar a moverlo, descalzarlo, cambiarlo... O, como mínimo, a mover esa mano derecha, que se expone en exceso.
Fíjate en alguno detalles más. Cuando hay un delator que dice lo que cree que ocurre, tú le secundas y automáticamente señalas donde no debes, con lo que dejas en evidencia que el niño tiene razón. Si no sabes de qué dedo se trata, no lo sabes. No puedes ir tú a uno concreto, porque te haces un favor muy flaco. ¡Toma sentimiento de culpa!  :Wink1: 
Hay que buscar otras fórmulas. Creo que un tir*j* habría ido mucho emjor en este caso: más limpio y seguro. Después, si usaría tu aparatito, pero sólo para la aparición.
Así pues, dos fallos: uno de falta de trabajo con el FP (creemos que es fácil y nos lanzamos a usarlo enseguida, sin darnos cuenta de los inconvenientes que plantea) y dos, la reacción frente al comentario incómodo.
Por otro lado, el vestuario te favorece poco en este caso. Utilizar pantalones vaqueros, con los bolsillos delanteros con apertura superior implica una dificultad a la hora de trabajar. Resulta mucho más cómodo que tengan la apertura lateral, con lo que la entrada y salida de las manos en lso bolsillos es más rápida y, sobre todo, mucho más limpia. Puede pasar desapercibida, algo que, con tu vestuario, no sucede.
Quizás ahí tengas un nuevo elemento para poder estudiar.

Hay otro aspecto que no me convence. Todo tu hacer mágico se lo otrogaste a la chitera (recuerda que te convertiste en mago porque te la pusiste). ¿Cómo es posible que digas que puede que la chister a no funcione bien. La chistera es tu magia (ahí también entras en contradicción, después, al darle el protagonismo único a la varita). La chstera funciona siempre. Te hace mago. Debes buscar otra justificación para los errores, pero nunca, nunca, la chistera (¡Pobre chistera!)

En cuanto a la aparición del pañuelo, también puede ser más limpia: lo calzas en la mano izquierda, la muestras vacía (con movimiento ondulante), cierras el puño, y aparece. Gana el efecto ¿verdad? Pues a currar el calzar en la izquierda, que merece la pena.
Y, como punto final, bien Daniela. ¡Da gusto verla disfrutar!

----------


## DavidAlvira

bufff pulgas  milessss de gracias, sólo he leido la primera respuesta y he hallado mil consejos buenisimosssss,,, ahora voy a seguir leyendo las otras que al linkar desde el email he visto,,, muchas gracias, me lo leo todo con calma y luego te respondo, tengo mucha suerte de poder recibir estos consejos

thankssss a lot a todos por vuestra ayuda

----------


## DavidAlvira

yeps, tomo nota de todos los comentarios, no tengo nada que decir porque me parecen todos apropiados y voy a estudiar todo lo que dices.

La verdad es que ayer volvi a ver la actuación que sólo había visto cuando la colgué y ayer veia tantos y tantos errores, bufff, la sensación de "triunfo" que tuve los dos días siguientes ayer se desvanecio completamente al ver tantas cosas mal hechas grrrr

Ahora voy a trabajar todos los números y ensallarlos antes de la próxima actuación que es de aqui unas 3 semanas en el cole de la niña delante de unos 70 niños más los papis...

he pensado en cambiar el final y a lo mejor poner una rutina más entre medio pero tampoco quiero estar colapsando el foro volviendo a preguntar que os parece si añado tal juego y cambio el final...

Bueno pulgas, si puedes darme consejos acerca de los otros juegos me iría muy bien, mil gracias de nuevo

----------


## Pulgas

Sigamos.
No te frustres mucho al ver esos fallos. Quédate con la respuesta del público y con las ganas que te están entrando ahora de trabajar más y más.
Sobre si debes o no meter más juegos en el cole de la peque, aquí te dejo un par de comentarios.
¿Te dará tiempo a trabajar en serio todo lo que tienes hasta ahora y, además, preparar un par de cosas nuevas?
Ten en cuenta que más de cien personas (70 niños más adultos) te va a exigir un plus de concentración. Sin duda vas a tener mucho ruido ambiente (madres/padres que cotorrean, canijos inquiettos...). Yo creo que me centraría en lo que tengo, en pulirlo bien. Mejor algo corto y muy bueno, que algo más largo y que no esté redondo.

Vamos al juego de la flor.
Sobre lo de agacharse para buscar cercanía de los niños, he abierto un hilo nuevo, para que podamos comentar al respecto:
¿Es bueno agacharse para estar a la altura de los niños?
Lo siento, pero quizás sea este el juego que menos me ha convencido, porque le falta magia. Las cosas ocurren porque sí, sin que haya relación entre lo que ocurre y el porqué de que ocurra.
Vamos por partes.

Si de verdad quieres que noten que ha desaparecido, debes darles más tiempo con el tallo vacío antes de esconderla en la axila. De lo contrario cabe la duda de si la flor estaba o, sencillamente, la escondiste. Son muy pequeños e, insisto, más elntos que los adultos. Deja que lo descubran, que tengan la certeza de que la flor no estaba. De esa manera, cuando la vean a tu espalda, sí parecerá algo mágico.
Si quieres mantner el esquema (que funciona muy bien) de que la flor desaparece y vuelve con el tallo, quizás sea bueno que pienses una justificación para ello.
Fíjate en un detalle: hay un momento en el que los niños se pierden desde el punto de vista mágico (la rutina sólo se sostiene por lo payasesco). La ven, pero no la ven. Vuelven a verla, pero desaparece de nuevo. Creo que es todo demasiado rápido para ellos.
Si tienen una explicación podrán disfrutarlo más. De lo contrario, la explicación la buscan ellos: "está en tu mano" y, aunque a los adultos les resulta muy simpático, perdemos la energía que los peques tenían hace sólo un minuto.

No tengo este juego en mi repertorio y no lo he pensado nunca con detenimiento, pero me imagino algo en esta línea:
Deposito la flor en la mano; ven el tallo vacío; la escondo en la axila; hago desaparecer la flor; explico que ahora la flor escogerá dónde quiere reaparecer y doy la espalda para que la vean. Gritan, giro y no la veo. Cojo el plumero entero, pero con la flor, y me sorprendo (casi me asusto). Repito el juego y, en la segunda ocasión, cuando los niños creen que vas a coger el plumero con la flor, aparece vacío. Se les rompen los esquemas. Dices que la ves en el aire, simjulas cogerla. Les enseñas la mano vacía, pero comentando que está ahí, que se ha hecho invisible, y que sólo volverá a verse si la acercas a su tallo y soplas. La colocas mietras soplas y vuelve a estar.
Pasas la mano por delante, para ocultarlo, y ha desaparecido. ¡Claro, porque no han aplaudido! Aplauden (no es propio de la infancia el aplauso) y vuelve a aparecer.

No sé qué tal funcionará, pero lo veo más estucturado, más coherente.
Como ves, el juego es el mismo, pero creo que evitarás algunos de los pequeños inconvenientes que has tenido (o que yo percibo).

Otro aspecto. ¿La flor desaparece o sale? Es una sutileza, pero vuelve a haber una incoherencia. Si sale, puede ser por efecto de la naturaleza. Si aparece y desaparece es magia. Escoge una fórmula, pero mantente fiel a ella.

No me convence nada que aparezca y desaparezca tantas veces seguidas: los adultos acaban pillando qué hay ahí detrás y no te interesa (algún niño avispado puede notarlo también): *cuando hacemos magia para niños hemos de conseguir que los mayores vean la misma magia que los peques: no vale que los de cuatro años no nos pillen, pero los de treinta sí.* Insisto. Eso no vale.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a la *rutina de pañuelos*.
Lo primero en lo que podemos fijarnos es que a los niños no les llama la atención el hecho de que aparezca el perro negro. Ha calado poco en sus mentes que no hay nada (y mira que has insistido). Debemos (en estas edades: 3-5 años) encontrar la fórmula para que sea irrefutable el que no hay nada. O hacerlo aparecer de otra manera: se mete uno invisible y se saca el apñuelo. O jugar con los peques para que sean ellos los que decidan que aparezca un perro negro. Inducir a los chiquitajos de esas edades es sencillo, pero hay que estar muy seguro de lo que se hace, porque si nos dicen que quieren el perro rosa nos fastidian el juego.
Personalmente apostaría por la inducción (yo sugiero y ellos afirman). De esa manera les estoy atyribuyendo cierto poder mágico, con lo que la magia funciona gracias a ellos. El efecto es mucho mayor y la claridad también es superior.
El cambio de un peque a otro vuelve a ser bueno, pero entras en contradicción, de nuevo, contigo. Eres mago, pero no sabes lo que ha pasado.
El personaje, visto lo visto, no está bien definido. Está un tanto improvisado.
Si juego a que soy un mago que falla, fallo de principio a fin y me sorprendo cuando las cosas salen bien. Si juego a que soy buen mago, lo soy. Y si algo me sale mal tengo que mostrar contrariedad y buscar la respuesta (y luego la solución), pero todo ello dentro de una unidad de argumento.
Ningún peque se da cuenta de ello. Pocos padres (posiblemente ninguno) se percatarán de que algo no cuadra. Pero, puestos a diseñar nuestro personaje, merece la pena detenerse en los detalles, puesto que ese mismo personaje está llamado a acompañarnos mucho tiempo.
Después resuelves bien. Encuetras una respuesta lógica, al alcance de todos los peques: cuando está en un lado es negro; cuando pasa al otro, blanco.
No me gusta que aparezcan los dos pañuelos simultáneamente. Abre una pista en el espectador demasiado grande como para no levantar sospechas. Quizás lo puedas resolver si, en lugar de hacer que introduzcan lso dos pañuelos, te pones en terreno neutral: como a tu derecha aparece blanco y a tu izquierda negro, en el centro ¿cómo aparecerá? Y entonces sí, entonces, como estás a mitad de camino, llega el dálmata.
Lo veo más limpio, menos comprometido. Pero esto es gusto personal y cada quien tendrá sus propias opiniones.

----------


## DavidAlvira

Por favor sigue analizando todos los juegos, esoty alucinando con el analisis.

Si no te importa de cara a la siguiente actuación los guionizare todos y te los paso para que me des tu opinión.

muchas gracias, todo lo que dices me parece evidente y ahora se me plantea la duda

Soy un mago. Pero el error arranca muchisimas risas a los niños. Creo que funciona mejor con mi caracter (ante los niños) pero claro, debo guionizarlo todo partiendo de la base:

Soy un mago al que le sale todo mal y cuando sale bien se sorprende... o soy un buen mago, pero entonces como justifico los errores que arrancan las risas...

bueno, voy a seguir pensandolo...

muchas gracias pulgas

----------


## Pulgas

Eso es lo que tienes que definir. ¿Quién eres? ¿Qué quieres ser? Pero una vez aclarado, todo tiene que ser coherente con ese personaje.
Si apuestas por ser el mago metepatas, que funciona muy bien, entonces tienes que equivocarte de principio a fin: desde el mismo momento en el que te pones la chistera hasta el instante en que acabas la actuación.
No es sencillo mantener el personaje constatemente, aunque con la práctica será tu compañero habitual y no se desprenderá de ti.
Una cosa más (al margen de que sí, acabaré el análisis compelto): yo nunca doy por cerrado un espectáculo hasta que llevo, al emnos, diez funciones en público. En ese tiempo observo mucho: las reacciones de la gente, los comentarios, cómo me he sentido, cómo es el ritmo... Con una sola vez que hagas un número no tendrás elementos suficientes como para poder juzgar, así que no te agobies y, sobre todo, no tengas prisa. ¡Todo llega!

----------


## Tovaric

Dios, que ganas tengo de ver actuar a Pulgas.
un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a seguir comentando algunas cosas.

A lo largo del espectáculo tiendes mucho a entrar en *conversación con los niños*. Eso sólo es viable cuando nos encontramos con grupos pequeños, siendo muy poco recomendable (en estas edades) si el numero aumenta.
En la edad de infantil les resulta inevitable intervenir en todo lío que se plantee, insisitiendo e insistiendo cuando se sienten ignorados. Fíjate en el vídeo segunda parte, cuando los peques tienen que lanzarte los colores, hay un niño vestido de verde que está insistienedo desde el metraje 3'56" hasta que consigue lanzar su color. Entonces empieza el de azul a reclamar tu atención y, como te vas, sigue insistiendo, se pone de pie, y acaba incluso saltando. Total, hasta el 4'21". Casi treinta segundos. Y eso que tienes pocos niños.
O fíjate en el metraje 4'55", cuando un niño dice "azul" (y lo repite hasta que le haces caso) y arrastra a los demás que se ven obligados a decir su color (verde, blanco, ...y rojo).
Con 70 peques, un juego de estas características tiene que ser genérico. Tienes que tener muy claro cómo cortarlo y tienes que ser capaz de salvar el escándalo yo-yó (es decir, la que montan los peques con el ¡Yo! ¡Yo! ¡Yo!
Con grupos un tanto elevados de peques (con edades de 3-5 apos) hay momentos delicados, como el instante de la resentación. Cuando decimos nuestro nombre, alguno querrá que sepamos el suyo. Si les damos pie, perderemos un par de minutos en el alboroto casi incontrolable de niños y más niños diciendo (muchos de ellos gritando) "Yo me llamo..." "Y yo me llamo..."
Siempre es bueno que tengamos preparado algún recurso para salir de tales situaciones, pues el caos que se genera indica a los adultos descontrol y, lo que es peor, nos puede llegar en el momento que menos deseamos por cuestión de ritmo.

En cuanto al libro de colorear, echo en falta algunos detalles. Los niños han aportado su magia: han lanzado los colores. Pero, hasta ahora, para que las cosas funcionaran bien, tenían que decir las palabras mágicas. ¿Por qué en esta ocasión no? Ten en cuenta que es la priemra vez (y única) que algunos niños (los que no han sido colaboradores directos) tienen la posibilidad de hacer magia. Reforzar su momento me parece adecuado, hacer que cumplan el rito entero (con las palabras y todo) lo veo más correcto.

Una vez coloreado, delegas en ellos la responsabilidad de repetir el efecto o no ("¿Queréis que lo volvamos a hacer?") Yo no lo plantearía así (verás, verás el día en que uno diga "no" y todos los demás, por efecto contagio, griten "Nooooo" aunque sí quieran repetirlo). Tienes la excusa perfecta si algún dibujo no termina de convencerte (no tienes ni porqué enseñarlo). O tienes la opción decir que no te lo puedes creer, que han hecho magia y que no estás seguro de si serían o no capaces de volver a hacerlo.
Las posibilidades son muchas, pero la que has escogido me convence poco.

Sobre el remate de la rutina no opino, porque no figura en la película, pero me imagino que seguirás en la línea de Billy, con lo que funcionaría perfectamente

----------


## Pulgas

*El gag de la varita rota.*
Todo juego que implique que el material se rompe o no funciona correctamente, funcionará siempre a las mil maravillas.
La experiencia me ha enseñado a no atribuir la culpa nunca al niño, sino que cargo yo con la responsabilidad de la rotura (en realidad he sido yo quien la ha entregado mal, o no me he dado cuenta de que hay que ponerla más arriba o más abajo, o...).
¿Por qué lo hago así? Pues, porque me he encontrado en algún momento, niños más sensibles que otros, que lo pasan mal si son ellos los culpables de que algo se rompa; o porque hay algunos peques que sufren al ver cómo los demás se ríen (creen que de ellos, sin poder asimilar que es la situación lo divertido).
En realidad son muy, muy pocos los niños que no se lo pasan bien, pero, como no me gusta arriesgarme, opto porque la responsabilidad sea mía. Así, ellos se sienten víctimas y no culpables, ellos, en su inconsciente, me echan a mí la culpa, y alejo el peligro de hacer que, durante un rato, un niño no se divierta.
Ya, pero, y si la cosa funciona bien así, en la mayoría de los casos... ¿Merece la pena cambiarlo? Yo creo que sí. Odio ver a un niño preocupado por mi culpa y el esfuerzo, desde el punto de vista del mago, es mínimo a la hora de buscar argumentaciones para que la varita (campana, tijeras, o lo que quiera que empleemos) se rompa.
Un niño que no disfruta en ese momento (incluso puede llorar) es un amante que perdemos para la magia (lo que no nos interesa nada de nada) e implica un bajón en el ritmo de la sesión. Y, sobre todo, insisto, es un niño que no se lo pasa bien. Y no disfruta por nuestra culpa.

Aclarado este extremo, no termina de convencerme del todo el cambio de varita. Yo siempre prefiero, o que se arregle con la magia o que sea el mago quien asuma el hacer las cosas con el instrumento estropeado.
¿Cómo cambiar de varita?
Va a depender de la manera quetengas de arreglarla. Puedes limpiarla, y, aprovechando que vas a la maleta a buscar un pañuelo (o trapo), le das el cambiazo; puedes meterla en su funda y que, tras decir las palabras mágicas, salga reparado; puedes... En fin, que tienes muchas opciones, que creo que aportan limpieza al acto y le dan un toque "más profesional" (entre comillas).

*La parte del bicho* me ha encantado, pero tiene que ser un poco más sutil su aparición (quizás si le pones una varilla...).
De paso, este gag te ha servido de lección.
Los niños no están cansados (no llevan demasiado tiempo concentrados en la actividad) pero empiezan a necesitar un mayor dinamismo (de ahí que insistamos tanto en que el ritmo tiene que ser ascendente). ¿Cómo se traduce esto en los peques? En que algunos se levantan y quieen demostrarte que sí hay un bicho.
Vamos a estudiar lo que pasa por sus cabezas:
Hay un bicho.El bicho es muy grande.Es imposible que el mago no lo vea.El mago está tonto, porque dice que no hay un bicho.Vuelve a estar el bicho.El mago lo nega otra vez.Como el mago está tonto, voy a demostrarle que sí, que hay un bicho. ¡Me levanto!Aquí tienes un momento peligroso, muy peligroso, que no ha llegado a más porque eran pocos peques, muy educaditos y de tu entorno.
¿Cómo lo evito?
Teniendo mil ojos y anticipándome siempre a la reacción del peque.
El mago infantil está obligado a concentrar toda su atención en la reacción del público para poder intervenir en el momento preciso. No podemos despistarnos ni conco segundos (por eso hacer una sesión para niños es tan agotador). En cuanto detectamos riesgo, nos ponemos alerta y resolvemos.
Invitarles a que se sienten es una buena herramienta, sobre todo porque nos da un margen de tiempo para reaccionar si llega el caso (desde la posición sentados tardan más en levantarse que si están de rodillas, y podemos controlarlos mucho mejor que si ya están de pie).
Finalmente, tengo la impresión de que los peques te venen ("venga, vamos a acabar la magia") o de que el gag queda inconcluso.
¿Qué alternativas tienes?
Esto son sólo ejemplos, tú debes buscar la tuya. 
El bicho puede ser tu mascota, y se lo presentas a los peques tras asegurar que no es peligroso.
Te asustas del bicho, con cuidado lo capturas y lo guardas.
Lo anterior, pero lo haces desparecer.
(...)
Hay muchas posibilidades, pero yo si culminaría la acción. Ten en cuenta que toda línea argumental está basada en una presentación (aparece el bicho), un nudo (no lo ves y vuelve a aparecer) y un desenlace, que es lo que te has saltado, con lo que queda cojo.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias pulgas por todo el tiempo dedicado a analizar todas las rutinas

voy a leermelo todo con calma y a intentar darle coherencia a todo basandome en tus comentarios, has arrojado luz sobre un monton de puntos que desconocia. Ahora miro toda la actuación con otros ojos completamente distintos...

Ahora lo veo todo inconsistente, sin coherencia, empezando con el personaje y siguiendo con todos los juegos, lo bueno es que me estas argumentando el porque de la incoherencia y dando indicaciones (opciones) de como intentar solucionarlo en cada caso.

Creo que tengo que trabajar rutina a rutina...

Me gustaría saber también si el orden de los juegos y los juegos en sí te parecen correctos para toda la actuación.

También me gustaría saber si alguien sabe si hay algún hilo abierto acerca de COMO CREAR TU PERSONAJE o DIFERENTES PERSONAJES...

La primera duda que se me plantea en el tema del mago metepatas es como justifico que me salga la magia, quiero decir, siempre tengo que estar sorprendiendome cuando algo salga bien, mmm, pero soy mago, algún juego saldrá perfecto... digo yo, y entonces como es que los otros no...

me explico, me ataría demasiado tener que cagarla en todos los juegos, no me daría libertad si más adelante quiero hacer una rutina sin fallos...

thanksssss mil graciassss pulgas

----------


## DavidAlvira

disculpa en el indice de temas tratados en el foro he encontrado un post de crear personaje

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f21/crea...rsonaje-22243/

me lo miro .D

----------


## DavidAlvira

uf, una cosa más, claro si me convierto en el mago metepatas casi me acerco al "payaso"

Mientras que si me convierto en un mago "serio" o "asombroso" el problema lo veo en que en la magia para niños creo que una parte importante del "show" es hacerles reir (mediante repetición, equivocación etc...) y asombrarles con la magia.

pero claro, un mago serio es más dificil que se equivoque y haga el ridículo no?

en fin, estoy hecho un lio...

----------


## Moñiño

> uf, una cosa más, claro si me convierto en el mago metepatas casi me acerco al "payaso"
> 
> Mientras que si me convierto en un mago "serio" o "asombroso" el problema lo veo en que en la magia para niños creo que una parte importante del "show" es hacerles reir (mediante repetición, equivocación etc...) y asombrarles con la magia.
> 
> pero claro, un mago serio es más dificil que se equivoque y haga el ridículo no?
> 
> en fin, estoy hecho un lio...


No es dificil. Hay que saber hacerlo y sobre todo cuando hacerlo y como. Puedes ser un mago comico. Mi magia infantil (incluso la adulta) lo ultimo es seria. Pero es que yo no soy un tio serio. 
ahora si lo que quieres es ser un mago metepatas cuando pudieras seria bueno que vieses a Ignoto, bien en su espectaculo o bien como parte de Magofilia. Su personaje de elfo despistado es el ejemplo claro de Elfo magico metepatas despistado.
Salutres.
Salutres

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos por partes, David.
No te agobies, que es más fácil de lo que parece (aunque requiere su tiempo).
Todo mago metepatas puede hacer algo bien, de la misma manera que el mejor escribano echa un borrón.
Quizás, tanto para crear el personaje, como para resolver los conflictos que te están surgiendo, sea bueno que analices algunas alternativas.
Lo que te indico a continuación son sólo opciones. Hay muchas más, pero con estos ejemplos quizás teaclares un poco.

*¿De dónde me viene la magia?*
Soy mago, sí. Pero, ¿De dónde me viene la magia? Puede venir de la chistera, de la varita, de los polvitos mágicos, de un libro...
Vamos a ver algunas posibilidades.
La magia me viene de la chistera. Cuando la tengo puesta, me sale bien. Cuando se me olvida quitármela, fracaso. O cuando la tengo de determinada manera, me sale bien. Cuando varío la forma de ponerla, me sale mal (en este caso tendría que ponerle algo muy identificable por parte de los niños).
La magia me viene de un gesto. Cuando lo hago, las cosas salen bien. Cuando se me olvida hacerlo, todo es un desastre.
Esto mismo puede suceder con las palabras mágicas (las digo bien o mal, según me interese), con los polvitos mágicos...

*¿Me estoy convirtiendo en un payaso?*
Me acerco mucho a un personaje de comedia, o a un payaso, o a... según lo oriente.
Buena parte de los gags que has utilizado vienen del mundo del payaso. Alguno, incluso nace en el campo de las marionetas. Son gags que llevan cientos de años funcionando con cientos de generaciones diferentes. Y siguen haciendo las delicias de los peques y de lso mayores. Por eso no me importa convertirme en un "payaso". A mi personaje protagonista de buena parte de los espectáculos infantiles (el de la foto de mi avatar) yo lo defino directamente como payaso contemporáneo. No tiene nariz roja, ni va maquillado, pero su comportamiento es el de un augusto (el payaso tonto).
Estamos entrando dentro del juego teatral y el teatro nos posibilita muchas opciones diferentes. Por otro lado, beber de otras fuentes a mí me parece que enriquece la magia.

Yo iría trabajando pro esa línea, porque te vas a sentir cómodo con ella. De esta manera te sirve casi todo lo que tienes, qunque has de unificarlo (darle coherencia) para que resulte más creíble, más redondo.

Sobre el orden de los juegos, me parece correcto, pero has de conseguir ir creciendo en intensidad. Por otro lado (aunque te lo comentaré en el análisis final de los vídeos) te faltan algunos cambios de ritmo que pueden ayudarte a que todo suba (a ojos del espectador) mucho más de lo que aparentemente sube ahora. Y (esto es lo mejor) haciendo casi, casi, lo mismo que estás haciendo ahora.
La línea de tu trabajo del espectáculo me parece acertada. Sólo resta pulirla un poco.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias pulgas, le dare vueltas a lo que comentas y si no te importa intentaré definirlo mejor y te pido tu opinión si puedes. 
Ansio leer el final de tu análisis .D

El día 25 tengo la actuación en el cole y quiero intentar aplicar lo máximo posible todo lo que me estáis enseñando.

Por otra parte tengo que mirar como termino el número, he pensado en hacer saler un abanico de la caja (igual el que se rompe) y luego tras arreglarlo cerrar el espectaculo haciendo volar mariposas de mi mano abanicandolas (las de papel de seda), creo que puede quedar muy bonito y espectacular, ahora quiero hallar una justificación para hacerlo y definir claramente para los espectadores que es el final para no tener que decir, venga, se ha acabado, ale ciao .D

----------


## mayico

David solo te diré que si es al aire libre... no olvides esa palabra (AIRE libre) jejejeje

----------


## Pulgas

El juego de las gafas.
Después de un juego cómico, que sí mantiene la unidad del espectáculo, aparece un objeto "extraño". Extraño, porque los peques están condicionados a ver aparecer "otras cosas" de las cajas de los magos. Sin embargo, aquí aparece algo "a simple vista" poco atractivo, con lo cual se anula parte del potencial que tiene una aparición de estas características. Fíjate que son los adultos, y no los niños, los que dicen el "¡Oh!". Los niños tardan demasiado en asimilar lo que ha sucedido. Has perdido la inmediatez y la sorpresa porque el elemento es "difícil" de identificar y, aparentemente, poco mágico.
Por si fuera poco, no muestras emoción alguna acerca del objeto, sino que pasas directamente al reparto solicitando para ello la ayuda de los niños. Terminas de cargarte toda la magia incial del juego (desde que aparecen, metraje 8'40", hata que explicas que son gafas mágicas 9'23", fíjate la de tiempo que pasa).
Cuando quieres retomar el juego, como tal, después del reparto (11'10") los niños están fuera de la sesión.
Puesto que se necesita cierta preparación, que consume mucho tiempo, no ha sido un buen juego de cierre de gala, aunque el efecto sea bonito, porque ha supuesto un intermedio excesivamente largo en el que, además, las gafas han centrado toda la atención del peque, abstrayéndole de la magia anterior.
Por otro lado, la presentación se acerca más a un juego de física que a uno de magia ¡Has roto por completo con el personaje y con la dinámica de la sesión! ¡Lastima de final!
Me consuela saber que la logística es tan complicada (y cara) que no volverás a hacerlo, y que no te plantearás repetirlo ante 70 peques.
Un último apunte al respecto. Las gafas le están enormes a lso peques y se muestran incómodos con ellas: hay que ayudarles a ponérselas, tienen que sujetarlas...

*El reparto de regalos.*
Te ha robado el final de la sesión. Desaparece el mago, aparece el padre (que no debería estar ahí) y evita un final bonito, unos aplausos merecidos (no me queda claro si aplauden al mago o a los regalos -es una exageración, pero creo que me entiendes-).
Tiene que haber un final. ¡Siempre tiene que haber un final! De lo contrario el espectáculo se queda cojo.
Ya sé que es difícil separar la figura paterna del espectáculo, pero no se pueden mezclar. Una cosa es tu actuación y otra el resto de eventos del cumpleaños. Si los mexclas, unos se diluyen en los otros y queda todo un tanto desvanecido.

----------


## DavidAlvira

exacto, eso es precisamente lo que paso...

y por cierto no tengo final.

por eso en el otro (a parte que las gafas me las dieron unos amigos para la fiesta) quiero que sea diferente y que quede claro que es el FIN

cosa que por cierto no sé como hacer.

Respecto a lo de que es al AIRE LIBRE, sí lo es, pero es el patio de un cole, o sea que en teoria no hay viento, con lo cual creo que las mariposas podrían funcionar y a parte de eso no he pensado en otro final.

creo que vi en el indice de temas uno de FINAL del espectaculo...

voy a echarle un ojo a ver que saco.

Pulgas mil gracias por analizar todo el espectaculo, ahora a trabajar en todo lo que me has (habéis) dicho para intentar que en el cole salga algo más coherente...

muchas muchas gracias .D

----------


## Tovaric

Hola a todos, en primer lugar dar las gracias tanto a David como a todos los que le estais asesorando porque gracias a los videos de David, estoy aprendiendo lo que no está escrito.
En segundo lugar, aprovechando que se está tratando el tema del final del espectáculo y viendo que los hilos que tratan el tema y están en el índice, están parados desde hace un par de años o 3, me gustaría que me aconsejarais que usar para mi final.

Lo que quiero hacer es una rutina con D-lites en la que simulo coger la luz de un cometa azul y jugar con ella mientras la habitación está en semi penumbra y creo la atmosfera de que estamos en el campo en una noche de invierno. Hay música y efectos sonoros de crepitar del fuego, canto de grillos y finalmente y ahí es donde está mi duda, se escuchan truenos y empieza a escucharse como cae la lluvia. Entoces les diré no os preocupeis por el agua porque voy a transformar la lluvia en nieve que es más divertida y así no os mojareis.
Entonces hago la tormenta china. 
Aqui vienen las dudas. he comprado este producto (que es realmente increible) en tiendamagia Tarro de Polvo para Nieve Instantánea Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
pero no se si utilizarlo o usar confeti. 
Tengo la cobertura de que al estar en semi-penumbra podré preparar o coger la nieve y el abanico y al encender la luz hacer la tormenta.
Necesito que me asesoreis de la mejor forma de hacerla, si con confeti o nieve artificial y de que sea lo más espectacular posible dentro de mis limitaciones (he visto algún video de Jorge Blas y como que no voy a poder hacer lo mismo jejeje).
Si alguna técnica no se puede poner en abierto rogaría me enviaseis un privado, me sería de gran ayuda.
Si algún administrador cree que el post no debe ir aquí, que no dude en moverlo a donde corresponda.
Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## jonnysee

wow, creo que esta situacion es como cuando te le vas a declarar a tu primer novia, o atravesar la pista de baile para invitar a la chica que te gusta, pienso, que cuando es nuestra primera vez, como casi en todo por mas preparado que estes, nunca deja de ser un mar de nervios, angustia y estres.
cuan preparado deve uno estar? quien esta calificado para decirlo, quien ya tiene experiencia y tablas le resulta muy comodo pensar un mundo de cosas, pero todos ,todos
tuvimos que dar nuestro primer paso, el caso es que para agunos los factores fueron mas faciles que otros, tuvieron algun maestro, se les dio el poder comprar los efectos de magia mas facilmente, etc..en fin corregir si, pero de una manera constructiva y con la humildad de saber que algun dias fuimos asi, y apoyar y aconsejar que al final de cuentas es parte importante de la relacion de amistad entre todos los que amamos la magia.
saludos.

----------


## Moñiño

> Lo que quiero hacer es una rutina con D-lites en la que simulo coger la luz de un cometa azul y jugar con ella mientras la habitación está en semi penumbra y creo la atmosfera de que estamos en el campo en una noche de invierno. Hay música y efectos sonoros de crepitar del fuego, canto de grillos y finalmente y ahí es donde está mi duda, se escuchan truenos y empieza a escucharse como cae la lluvia. Entoces les diré no os preocupeis por el agua porque voy a transformar la lluvia en nieve que es más divertida y así no os mojareis.
> Entonces hago la tormenta china. 
> Aqui vienen las dudas. he comprado este producto (que es realmente increible) en tiendamagia Tarro de Polvo para Nieve Instantánea Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
> pero no se si utilizarlo o usar confeti. 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


No conozco el producto pero yo te diria que si has ensayado bien, habrias probado las dos opciones y sabrias tu mismo cual te va mejor. La idea  que tienes es idea es buena, pero yo por ejemplo, cuando ensayo o pruebo algo, siempre hago una prueba real, con todos los elementos aunque gaste consumibles como pueden ser confetis, globos, cuerdas o lo que sea. Vale la pena ver el esfuerzo, el posible fallo en el que no habia pensado, en que es mejor asi de lo que habia pensado...... Es decir, probar y decidir. Si ademas haces una prueba con publico de confianza, ganaras una opinion mas. Prueba las dos opciones y observa los pros y contras (Facilidad de carga, de transporte, de suciedad para el que limpie alli donde lo hagas, viento, colorido, etc, etc) y decide.

Salutres.

----------


## Tovaric

> No conozco el producto pero yo te diria que si has ensayado bien, habrias probado las dos opciones y sabrias tu mismo cual te va mejor. La idea  que tienes es idea es buena, pero yo por ejemplo, cuando ensayo o pruebo algo, siempre hago una prueba real, con todos los elementos aunque gaste consumibles como pueden ser confetis, globos, cuerdas o lo que sea. Vale la pena ver el esfuerzo, el posible fallo en el que no habia pensado, en que es mejor asi de lo que habia pensado...... Es decir, probar y decidir. Si ademas haces una prueba con publico de confianza, ganaras una opinion mas. Prueba las dos opciones y observa los pros y contras (Facilidad de carga, de transporte, de suciedad para el que limpie alli donde lo hagas, viento, colorido, etc, etc) y decide.
> 
> Salutres.


Gracias Moñiño, así lo haré, la verdad es que sólo  he probado la nieve mágica. Voy a ver que tal con el confeti. Mi problema es que no se si el efecto lo estoy haciendo deforma demasiado rudimentaria, por eso lo de ver como lo hacíais vosotros, lo que pasa es que por aquí seguramente se incumplen las reglas del foro.

saludos.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo es que tengo dos versiones, aunque no hablo de que sea nieve precisamente una de ellas o la historia es quer tenga que ver con la nieve. En una uso nieve china, la de paquetitos de toda la vida y en la otra uso confeti. Una de las razones del uso del confeti, en mi caso, fue para esos sitios donde llevar o hacer algo con agua y tal, a lo jorge blass, era un engorro de transporte, preparacion y manejo. El tarro ese de polvo de nieve, no te se decir por que no lo he usado nunca ni lo conozco. Salutres.

----------


## Tovaric

La nieve instantanea son unos polvitos muy finos que al contacto con el agua se agrandan a casi 100 veces su tamaño formando bolitas blancas que al tacto dan una sensación curiosa. El problema que veo con esa nieve es que las bolitas son demasiadas pesadas y no vuelan bien con el abanico o al menos yo no se darle lo suficientemente fuerte o bien para lograr el efecto que quiero. me imagino que con el confenti será más facil hacer que vuelen los papelitos.

un saludo

----------


## mayico

Estas perdido... La nieve instantanea no se utiliza para hacer la tormenta con el abanico... Esa es otra no de confeti exactamente. El confeti tambien es pesado y no volará dando la sensacion del caer de la nieve. La nieve que se vende en las tiendas puede ser de muchas clases. Además de colorines, las hay en una especie de pastillas, peligrosas al hacer las carga, sobre todo si se tienen en los bolsillos, ya que podrian romperse. Venden unas bolsas de este tipo de nieve mas pequeña y mas ligera, haciendo que su caida sea mas lenta y que al administrarlo bien parezca que sale mas de la que tienes, ahota te tienes que hacer tus propias cebollas...

Como ya dije, hy que tener en cuenta el aire. En un patio de colegio hay aire a no ser que este cerrado por los laterales y por el techo, solo con que este abierto el techo, y entre una brisita, hará que la nieve se vaya con el aire y no lucira la caida de la nieve, ya que se ira con la brisita, desluciendo el momento magico.

----------


## Tovaric

Gracias Mayico, la verdad que por lo que dices si ando algo perdido. ¿sabes el nombre exacto de las bolsas de nieve pequeña y ligera que comentas? más que nada para buscar en tiendamagia a ver si la encuentro ahí. He visto que hay varios productos con el nombre de tormenta de nieve y no se si es a eso a lo que te refieres.

Graciaaaaaasssssssss otra vez.


edito. ¿estas que comentas tu necesitan agua para utilizarlas? me convendría que no tuviese que hacerlo.

saludossss

----------


## Pulgas

Por fin consigo un ratito para poder rematar la faena (la semana previa a las vacaciones suelo tenerla cargadita de trabajo).

Hace unos días hablaba del *tono general* del espectáculo y comentaba que, en mi criterio, debía haber más alteraciones de ritmo.
En este sentido creo que debemos tener en cuenta dos conceptos diferentes.
*La actitud del mago*. En general te mueves siempre en un tono muy alto, con pocoas variaciones. Cuando hacemos magia podemos jugar con o niños de maneras muy diferentes. Por ejemplo, si ralentizamos el discurso, en cuanto a velocidad e intensidad, conseguiremos que los peques se calmen y los tendremos en una posición idela para poder subir su ánimo y su disposición en la resolución del siguiente juego. Es lo que haces, por ejemplo, cuando estás presentando el juego de la flor. Sin embargo, creo que hay pocas apusas, poco misterio, y eso nos resta posibilidades.
Ahí es donde entra en juego *el ritmo*. Si logramos controlar maneras diferentes de llegar al peque a través de la velocidad, estaremos influyendo en su estado de ánimo y, sobre todo, conseguiremos tenerle enganchado más tiempo.
El niño es incansable, necesita acción, pero si aprendemos a dosificar esa acción, podremos tenerle en nuestro poder (como artistas) con mayor entrega y mucho más tiempo.

*El final del espectáculo.*
A la hora de acabar hemos de conseguir dos objetivos diferentes.
El primero, que el público tenga la certeza de que el espectáculo ha llegado a su fin.
El segundo, que el espectador retenga en la mente la sensación de que el espectáculo le ha encantado, que se lo ha pasado muy bien y que le gustaría repetir.

Sobre *cómo marcar el final*, a través del discurso tenemos muchas posibilidades.
Desde las frases típicas (colorín colorado) que los niños identifican con el final, hasta comentar que tenemos que marcharnos y despedirnos de los peques.
Los niños no están acostumbrados al aplauso, y es frecuente que no nos ovacionen. No significa que no les haya gustado, sino que aún no han aprendido que a los adultos nos encanta que nos aplaudan. De todas maneras, si les acostumbramos a aplaudir, les vamos educando como público.
El final podemos reforzarlo con música, con un kabuki (un cañón de confeti), con la aparición de un pañuelo (u otro objeto) que diga fin, mostrando un letrero en la maleta que aluda al final...

*Qué juego escoger para cerrar*.
Debe ser uno que suba en intensidad sobre el resto del conjunto. En general uno vistoso nos ayudará a que se retenga bien en la memoria de los peques (uno de los puntos a los que aludía antes).
La sugerencia que haces de una tormenta de nieve o de mariposas puede servir perfectamente, aunque es cierto que el viento puede suponer un serio revés.
Como, inevitablemente, lo peques se levantarán a coger todo papelillo que caiga al suelo, te estorbarán el final y tendrás complicado acabar de una manera definida.
Puesto que tienes una caja de apariciones, puedes rematar hacioendo que aparezca algún animal (si estás dispuesto a trabajar con animales reales: yo nunca lo hago). Aunque a mí me gusta poco, funciona a las mil maravillas. Tras su aparición tienes la excusa perfecta para finalizar el espectáculo: el animal te dice que os tenéis que ir porque no ha comido, porque quiere volver a caa o porque... Durante mucho tiempo yo he finalizado con la aparición del pez (el robotizado de Tapias) y el efecto es muy contundente.
He finalizado también con la carta a la naranja o la carta al bote de aceitunas, haciendo que el tono del juego sea muy alto, que mantenga a lso espectadores y máxima tensión.
A priori no parece un juego de cierre, pero marcando el ritmo deseado funciona perfectamente.

Ya ves que tienes muchas posibilidades. De todas maneras, si sigues teniendo dudas, aquí estamos.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias por tu ayuda fernando,,, thanks a lot

----------


## Tovaric

Hola Pulgas, he estado buscando información sobre el juego que comentas del pez robotizado pero no he encontrado nada. ¿Me podrías dar alguna información de donde aparece o a grandes rasgos de que va el juego?

Muchas gracias.

----------


## mayico

Busca a Xavier Tapias, y seguro encontraras algo sobre ese pez...

----------


## Tovaric

GRACIAS Mayico, por Xavier Tapias si hay mucha info.
Un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Ojo, lo speces son pequeños y la pecera también. No sirve para salas muy grandes, porque se aprecia mal. Es más magia de salón que de escenario.

----------


## lacupula

Si me permitís un par de segurencias.

Lo primero seria el tan usado libro de colorear, que aunque tópico siempre funciona.

Luego entre juego y juego, cuando se saque algún niño, se puede usar el jarrón de agua que nunca se termina. A los niños les hace gracia.

Yo quiero ver el video.

Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

lacupula, el vídeo está en la primera intervención del hilo.
El libro de colorear es uno de los juegos empleados en el espectçaculo.

----------


## lacupula

Mea culpa. Con el iPad no puedo ver todos los vídeos. Y sobre el libro, no lo leí.

Sobre lo del jarrón, que tal la rutina? ¿la veis posible vosotros que tenéis mas experiencia?

----------


## Doble J

Hola, llego un poquito tarde pero quería deciros que tremendo post,  tremendos consejos, tremendo aprendizaje y tremenda fuente de sabiduría  que hay tan sólo en este hilo.

David enhorabuena por tu actu (aunque he visto que dices que la segunda no salio bien, no te preocupes, ya saldrán)

Bueno yo no soy quien en verdad para poder darte ningun consejo (o casi ninguno) ya que más bien tambien me los tienen que dar a mí, y menos despues de los increíbles e impagables apuntes de los demas compañeros y sobre todo de Pulgas.

Tan solo quería al menos centrarme un poco (y dar mi opinion, si se me permite) en el manejo del FP, ya que despues de ver el video, en ese punto del mismo y cuando a pasado lo que pasado, y visto lo que he visto, sí tengo que reconocer que me ha dolido bastante la situacion, y estos hechos son de un peligro extremo para la magia y el uso de dicho elemento, tan valorado, versatil, y en realidad poco conocido por los profanos (al menos en España). Intentemos pues, por los buenos manejos y buen saber hacer, que dicho aparatito se siga manteniendo lo máximo posible en el anonimato como lo está siendo hasta ahora.

Dicho esto, lo único que te diría (siempre segun mi opinion y experiencias), es que tengas en cuenta que el correcto manejo del pf se basa en lo que yo considero los *2 puntos clave básicos* del manejo:

Ojo, voy a obviar tu posicion momificada del brazo, cosa ya comentada y que sabido por todos que es un error gordísimo, y ya sabes que lo que debes hacer es *relajar el brazo*, dejarlo caer, y sentirlo y manejarlo como si no tuvieras nada en la mano. 
Ok, entonces...

Analizando tu momento fp, si te fijas, cuando introduces el pañuelo dentro de tu m.i. y lo empujas con el pulgar y lo cargas, lo que haces a continuación es (aparte de dejar el brazo escayolado malamente), NO MOSTRAR LA MANO LIMPIA.

Con esto me refiero a lo que piensa el espectador desconocedor en ese instante: "el pañuelo se lo ha metido en el puño izquierdo lo empuja con los dedos para que se meta bien dentro del puño y...ah! la mano derecha esta medio cerrada, no me la ha enseñado vacía, ¿igual no he visto el movimiento y ha sido muy rapido? ¿igual se ha pasado y tiene el pañuelo en la mano derecha?""
(luego viene la posicion del brazo derecho durante lasgos segundos que es la gota qeu colma el vaso)

*Entonces, punto básico 1 del fp:* 
siempre, cuando nos lo calcemos, lo que debemos hacer es mostrar-abrir la mano que lleva el fp hacia el público SIN MIEDO y por una décima de segundo tan solo. Muy importante diría que *todo esto se hace sin dejar de mirar a la mano del puño cerrado* (acordémonos que el espectador mira donde mira el mago y que la atencion debe estar en el puño protagonista. Esto no quita para que el espectador no se haya dado cuenta de que has abierto la mano derecha y la has mostrado vacía por un instante, ojo, que es lo que se debe hacer)

 Este movimiento ya sobra para que el cerebro y ojos del espectador VEA CLARAMENTE que la mano esta limpia y "desospechosa" de cualquier ocultamiento de pañuelo. El espectador ve entonces por esa milesima de segundo la mano vacia por completo y en su mente se disipan cualquier duda de que pudiera esconder en ella o empalmar de alguna forma el pañuelo. La atencion del espectador pues, vuelve entonces a la mano del puño cerrado. Hemos conseguido nuestro proposito.
Por lo tanto, resumiendo, se carga el..., se abre un instante (un instante) la mano que lo tiene, y acto seguido se relaja, baja, descansa o simplemente se actúa como si no se llevara nada, siempre llevando cuidado en los ángulos y tapando un poquito por si acaso.

Pero para hacer lo anterior correctamente, viene lo que yo llamo *el punto básico 2*:

*2*. En esa decima de segundo que abrimos rápida y claramente la mano derecha (que tiene el fp), no vale cualquier forma de hacerlo sino que *debemos hacerlo poniendolo DE PUNTA a los espectadores*. De punta me refiero a ponerlo en direccion hacia ellos, apuntando hacia ellos, y *NO* ponerlo jamás perpendicularmente hacia ellos, con lo que corremos el riesgo que se vea la verdadera dimensión y longitud del mismo y vean algo raro.
La posicion a la que me refiero para poder enseñar la mano sin peligro es como cuando vamos a coger un vaso de agua, pero con palma hacia los espectadores.

En esta posicion EN PUNTA, no debemos tener ningun miedo de abrir claramente la mano, es indetectable, y si quisiéramos, podríamos tener en esta posicion la mano hacia el público durante 20 minutos, que no se vería nada raro (solo lo anormal de tener así el brazo tanto tiempo claro).

 De lo único que debemos tener un poquito de cuidado es del ángulo y la parte izquierda (en el caso que tengamos el fp en la mano derecha) ya que los posibles espectadores del lateral izquierdo, sí pueden tener cierta perpendicularidad con el fp. Con los espectadores de la derecha no habría peligro ya que los demás dedos de la mano tapan el fp.
Aún así, si tenemos el brazo con naturalidad y nos autoconvecemos a nosotros mismos que no llevamos nada raro, todo saldra bien.

Repito que todo esto debe ser muy rápido y natural:
 Se guarda el pañuelo en m.i. se muestra la derecha limpia un instante CON EL FP DE PUNTA (espectador ya sabe claramente que "el pañuelo está donde lo has guardado"), el brazo derecho se relaja, coge cosas, da pases mágicos, va al bolsillo....etc... y... la magia ha sucedido limpiamente, el pañuelo ha desaparecido...

Vaya tocho os he metido, jajaj :117:  :117:  :117:  un abrazo!!!

----------


## DavidAlvira

Gracias por tus consejos con el FP Doble, la verdad es que he estado trabajando en ello y tengo que decir que en la segunda actuación el FP si que paso completamente desapercibido .D

thanks

----------

